# Steaping Juice



## MikeVape (25/1/16)

Is it necessary to steap juice you have bought from a supplier? 

Or is this only for diy juice?


----------



## Christos (25/1/16)

It all depends. Some if not most of the vendors steep their juice before they release it. I would say it is already steeped but a few weeks in the cuboard may just improve it overall.

It should be steeped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (25/1/16)

I've come across a few vendor sites that recommend steeping their juices.

I noticed this first hand when I bought a bottle of VM4 . Didn't taste right the first time but after forgetting it in the cupboard for a few days the weird taste was gone

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MikeVape (25/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> I've come across a few vendor sites that recommend steeping their juices.
> 
> I noticed this first hand when I bought a bottle of VM4 . Didn't taste right the first time but after forgetting it in the cupboard for a few days the weird taste was gone


Will definitely try this.


----------



## MikeVape (25/1/16)

@Vapington do your juices need to be steaped?


----------



## Vapington (25/1/16)

@MikeVape Nope they are ready to vape off the shelves however they will get better with time of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (25/1/16)

Vapington said:


> @MikeVape Nope they are ready to vape off the shelves however they will get better with time of course.


Thank you, I have milked, strawb, burst and Ripple... Will do.


----------



## Vapington (25/1/16)

Great stuff man @MikeVape hope you enjoy them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

